# Living and working in dubai..Help!!!



## ktommy80 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

me and my wife (plus 2 yrs old daughter) living in germany and want to move to dubai!

Im a pilot currently based in germany (also german citizenship, wife has korean citizenship) and thinking of applying for emirates, but before i would like to live in dubai for a year to see if we like it and adapt there...

Since i will keep my job in germany by commuting once a month, my wife is the one who is trying to work as a ballet teacher in dubai and get hired and sponsored by a dance company..Many would give her some lessons but its kinda hard to find any job incl visa sponsoring!
Financialwise we would be all set with my pilots salary plus maybe some lessons given by my wife..

Is there any other way to obtain a visa and move to dubai, where my wife can easily find jobs as a ballet teacher as a freelancer, than finding a sponsor right away???

I have some friends there who now about my situation , isnt it maybe possible to get sponsored from them, since we really dont have any financial problems at all, even my wife wouldnt work there at all...

I m thankful for any advices and help!

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

In all honesty, no there isn't. To have residency you must be sponsored by an employer, or wives are sponsored by their husbands who are under sponsorship here. Other visa options are people starting their own companies.

But to obtain a visa in any other way - and their are people who'll say they can do it for you - is not allowed.

If you don't have a residency visa, you can't have a tenancy contract to rent, so you'd be stuck renting serviced apartments.

I really do think you need to have a re-think. You can't just come and 'live' here, sadly the UAE doesn't work like that.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

A lot of people have their own companies here which entitles them to one or more investor visas. The company need not do anything. 
The cost of opening and maintaining such companies could be a min. of 25,000 AED per annum (check out the forum and google the internet - this has been discussed quite a few times).

The other option is that your wife lives here as if she is a tourist (without any resident visa). A South Korean passport holder is allowed a visa on arrival valid for 30 + 10 (grace period) days. She just needs to drive to the border and come back ("visa run") every 30-40 days to renew her visa for another 30-40 days. She wont be able to rent an apartment (she can stay in a hotel apartment - more expensive), or buy a car (but she can lease), and your daughter probably won't be able to get into a school.


----------



## ktommy80 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok visa run doesnt sound like a long term option...I would rather go for the investor visa!

So are there many people having this kinda visa with a "fake" business running?
IS that possible as long as you paying your fees of 25000 dirham as mentioned, the government doesnt care???


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I would caution you towards the 'fake' business route.. while it might be true that people are getting by with just making that investment and then not doing anything.. technically it is against the rules.. I know for a fact that certain free zone's eg: RAK FTZ, require their registrants to undergo yearly financial audits. These usually are routine audits which can be done by a list of auditors they provide, but it would be hard to explain no movement within the business financials once the audit is completed... just something to think about.. 

Now i have been reading your other posts, the freezone business set-up option would be a workable solution for you guys, rather than get into specific's I would recommend you getting in touch with the various freezone's out here and talk to them directly, they will certainly be able to guide you further as to how to go about this without running foul of any rules... 

p.s: search the forum/google there are a quite a few types of freezone's to choose from, depending on what you are trying to accomplish/set-up...


----------



## ktommy80 (Feb 22, 2013)

thanks for great advice...
Since my wife is a ballet teacher it might be the better solution to set up an own institute to teach ballet...that way we have to invest some money and get the investment visa but wouldnt be dependent of any sponsor...And this way my daughter and i would be able to stay there as well, am i seeing this right?

So living and ballet school must be located in that kinda free zone???
Or can we be flexible on that?


----------

